# Where to put the opening?



## nathan-D (Dec 2, 2012)

Here are two links to threads I was just looking at wondering the same thing.


http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?267804-Top-bar-hive-entrance-front-or-side


http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?250200-Top-bar-hive-entrances


----------



## MoralChaos (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks! I searched the forum before posting but it seems I never user the right words in my search. Both of those threads gave me the feedback I needed.


----------



## nathan-D (Dec 2, 2012)

I usually google search and it brings me to the right beesource thread. The internal seach never works for me either. LOL


----------



## Loup (Feb 24, 2013)

I am a newbie, with side entrances at the ends, do you leave both open or just one after bees are installed


----------



## VeggieGardener (Oct 4, 2011)

If they are at opposite ends of the hive I would close one of them, especially if the bees are just getting started. It's also good to have multiple holes grouped together that you can open or close as needed. For example if the flow is in progress and traffic is heavy you can open more holes for easier access, on the other hand if it is a brand new hive you can reduce the number of entrances to make it easier for the bees to defend.


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

MoralChaos
I have looked at top bar bee keeping but have not taken the dive yet. There is tons of info at Phil Chandlers site http://www.biobees.com/.
From my understanding, his plans have the entrance in the middle of the side, but from what I have read others doing is placing the entrance at both ends. Close the end that you are not using up, if you happen to get a swarm before your hive is full you can house them in the other half of the top bar hive. As long as you have a follower board that can keep them separate. Just some thoughts from some one who has not done it yet but would like to one day.
Jason


----------

